# Solved: Delete Google +



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I clicked in my new Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 something I should not have and now got a Google +.

How can I *Delete Google +* because I do not want it. It's is the worse then ever and I do not want to be friends or in someone group etc Somehow I got a friend and don't want him or anything I have to be out so others can share or see.

I want to KEEP Gmail and YouTube.

I get to pages that scare me and think it deletes my whole account and I want to keep my account but delete the Google + trash.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Using any browser on a computer, sign in to your google account and then click settings/accoiunt settings/ scroll down to/Account management/ select delete google + profile and features

then on your galaxy tab find the apps screen & uninstall google + ( if it will let you, remember Android is owned & developed by Google so some apps are inbuilt and cannot be disabled or uninstalled )


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Lost all I posted here when page reload giving rights to google.

You ever use the Google backup that lets you download everything?

I am waiting right now and hop it does not take hours or days.



> Almost there...
> We're preparing your archive.
> 
> It may take some time before it is ready to download. Don't worry, we'll email you when it's ready.
> ...


This I like but need to see what really is backed up and how it's backed up. Be nice if Google has nice way to view it all. I mean 20 zips and who knows how big they are. Almost 7,500 emails and then any attachments, images etc.

Okay this is what I see. Are you sure it only deletes Google +?

Was going to post some screen shots but if fails.

I get this here.


> Upload Errors
> delete google-Plus.png:
> Upload of file failed.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Uninstalling the Google+ app won't delete your Google+ profile. Try the instructions here.
https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1044503?hl=en


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Tony that takes to the same page and still I am not sure.

Was going to post screen shots but get error and can't upload images. 

Why can't I upload attachments?

NOTE:
You moved this post to Android Phones and Tablets but the Google + is in the account on my desktop or any place else I can login to Google just like gmail is.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You can delete your Google+ profile on a computer. I don't know why you can't take screen shots on your computer. Your Print Screen button doesn't work?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

hewee said:


> Tony that takes to the same page and still I am not sure.
> 
> Was going to post screen shots but get error and can't upload images.
> 
> ...


I moved it because you said it was connected to your android phone 
There was a problem with anybody uploading attachments for a few hours earlier, that has now been fixed


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It is an Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 and it's WiFi but NO phone.
Just this happen installing another app for FM radio that I somehow got Google + installed. So Google + is every where I login now. 

So is the Google profile that gets delete only Google +?

I got and want to KEEP gmail and Drive only. 

Do not want to share anything with anyone and that is what google + really pushes. Had someone I do not know in my circle. How that happen I don't because I did nothing. This is almost as bad as Facebook.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure Google+ was already installed on your tablet. It's part of Google's suite of software. You'll see options on websites to use those credentials to log in, but that's not because you have the app. That's because it's just another login option. Same as seeing Facebook login options. You don't have to use it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes Google+ was already installed but looking from computer I get this.



> https://plus.google.com/apps
> Manage apps
> You've signed in to these apps with Google. You control who can see your signed-in apps and activities on Google services. Learn more
> You have not connected with any apps using Google+ Sign-In. Learn more


Not sure what all the means.

So is that the right thing to delete google + here http://forums.techguy.org/attachments/236923d1419449205/googlefile.jpg
Just check the two boxes at the bottom.

When it say delete your entire google profile to me that means everything.

Okay I see the line now I over looked that says Gmail will not be deleted.  I miss reading that more then once.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for your help.

It's deleted now and I see I got may gmail and youtube still.



> You've successfully deleted Google+ and associated social content
> 
> We're sorry to see you leave! Please help us improve by telling us why you are leaving and what we can do better. This survey is optional but your feedback is much appreciated.


So will have to watch out on other apps that I do not do this again.

I am new to things like this. My first WiFi is the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4. 
My phone still has a cord on it and all other ways online are from a desktop thru cable.

Got some learning to do if I want to do the same as on my computer with blocking everything. Plus you got even more tracking because they can track you down within a couple feet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to ask if it's okay to delete the Google + off the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4?

Plus other pre install programs I do not want.
Then if later I want them how do I get them back? I know many are at Google Play

Also for the programs and settings I made how do I back them up?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Many pre-installed programs can't be uninstalled. You'll have to look at each one to see if there's an uninstall option. Most will have an option to restore the factory version which is just an older version of the app. To reinstall an app, get it from the Google Play store.

What apps do you want to save settings for? Sometimes it depends on the apps. If you want to make a full backup, you have to root it and use an app like Titanium Backup.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know I can reinstall factory to get all back like it was when it was new. Google play list apps that are installed after I got this and I think updates to some pre-installed programs. 
You got the download list that is list of installs that is same list you got at Google play.

Here is answer to FAQs related to pre-installed applications on your Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 
http://support.sprint.com/support/a...elatedToPreinstalledApplicationsOnYourSamsung



> Last Updated: Aug 15, 2014
> 
> Answers to some of your questions about pre-installed applications
> 
> ...


Note that is from sprint so I would say also a phone.

Here is list and I think it is same as mine but for the T-Mobile My Account
https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-12548

Good I found page at http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/category/mobile/mobiledevice/tablet/
Galaxy Tab 4 7.0 Wi-Fi (White)

So will look over things there and read the manual that I will be able to see because the little booklet that came with it the print is so small I could not or did not want to try to read it.

Did find answer here and it's no.
http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-remove-bloatware-on-the-samsung-galaxy-note-4/
How to remove bloatware on the Samsung Galaxy Note 4
"downloaded apps give you the option to uninstall but pre-installed apps have only have a Disable button"
So I will go over all this later this week.

Tired of looking at apps you never wanted or use? Here's how you can rid yourself of pre-installed apps on the Samsung Galaxy Note 4.

I got something to ask still.
If you move something to the trash is that the same as deleting it or is there a trash bin you still can restore or needs to be empty?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Right now I am I think at the right place at Cnet link above but it does not look the same. 
I have Force stop and Uninstall option on programs I installed.

I pre-installed apps I have Force stop and Uninstall Updates and Turn off option.

So I can stop updates and Uninstall Updates and Turn off the other junk. 

Just need to find out about dragging to trash but would thing it would protect the ones you can't uninstall and say to turn off or something like that.


----------

